# Möchte mich vorstellen



## Teichfan (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde!

Ich heiße Bernhard und möchte mich und meinen Teich vorstellenlese. Schon lange lese ich  in diesem Forum die interessanten Beiträge, die mir auch schon sehr geholfen haben. Was mir an diesem Forum besonders gut gefällt, ist neben die Beiträgen, der sehr nette Umgangston, oder wie es auf Neudeutsch heißt die Netiquette. Da hab ich in anderen Foren schon anderes gelesen. Aber wie sagte schon Wilhelm Busch: ...davon "genug für heute, ich sehe dies ist zur netten Leute".
Meinen Teich hab ich vor ca. 6 Jahren angelegt und jedes Jahr hab ich mehr Probleme mit dem Pflanzenwachstum. Der Teich hat ein Volumen von ca. 4m³, der Bachlauf ist 5 m lang.

Die besten Grüße aus Heilbad Heiligenstadt
Bernhard


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

herzlich Willkommen!

Dein Teich und der Bachlauf gefällt mir. Sehr schön in die Umgebung integriert. 

Was hast du den für Schwierigkeiten mit den Pflanzen? Zuviel oder zuwenig Wachstum oder etwas ganz anderes?

Viel Spaß hier


----------



## rustiko (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo und :willkommen 

erstmal von mir,
hastn schönen garten.sieht doch gut aus.
was genau ist dein problem mit dein pflanzen??


----------



## lissbeth66 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

 Super Teich ! 

Ich mag natürlich angelegte Teiche . Pflanzen hat man wohl nie genug .

Was ist Dein Problem ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

moin Bernhard,
willkommen in diesem Forum.
Schaut gut aus, Dein Teich.
Bepflanzung IM Teich könnte ein wenig üppiger sein?
UW-Pflanzen... meinst Du das?


----------



## Teichfan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo,

Danke für das Lob für unseren Teich. Leider sieht es auf den Bildern besser aus wie in echt. Die Pflanzen im Teich wachsen jedes Jahr schlechter. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich zu tun die Pflanzen im Zaun zu halten. Einige Arten sind mittlerweile ganz verschwunden. Die __ Teichrosen haben zwar viele Knospen aber kleine Blätter. Ich hab schon versucht mit Seerosendünger nachzuhelfen, was aber nichts gebracht hat. Die Wasserwerte sind alle in Ordnung. Im Bachlauf hat sich __ Fieberklee sehr vermehrt. Den hab ich so gut wie möglich bis auf zwei kleine Triebe entfernt. Selbst das __ Hornkraut ist in diesem Jahr noch nicht gewachsen. Die Fische füttere ich, wodurch normalerweise kein Nährstoffmangel auftreten dürfte.
Für Tipps und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß an Alle
Bernhard


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,
:Willkommen2

Tolle Oase die du dir da eingerichtet hast. 

Das mit dem verschwinden von Pflanzenarten ist ganz normal. Einige kommen mit deinen Wasserwerten und der Umgebung etwas besser klar. Die verdrängen dann die anderen.

Was hast du denn für eine Filtertechnik installiert?
Der Bachlauf läuft scheinbar ständig. Das bringt einiges an Tag-Nacht Schwankungen mit sich.
Fische mögen das in der Regel nicht so gerne, kann sein die Pflanzen auch nicht.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Mir gefällt der Teich recht gut.
Auch bei mir stelle ich fest, dass im Teich manche Pflanzenarten sich so gut wie
gar nicht vermehren, bzw. wieder ganz verschwinden.
Ich führe das bei mir auf die klimatischen Bedingungen zurück.
__ Krebsschere und __ Hornkraut wächst bei mir im Teich so gut wie gar nicht.
Wenn Du schreibst das Pflanzenwachstum wird von Jahr zu Jahr schwächer deutet dies
eher auf einen Nährstoffmangel hin.( Für die meisten Teichbesitzer ein Wunsch)
Die Seerosen sollten auf alle Fälle gedüngt werden.
Wobei ich auch nicht jedes Jahr dazu komme.
Wenn dann mach ich dies mit Düngekugeln, bzw. Düngekegel.

LG Markus


----------



## Gladiator (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

:Willkommen2

Sieht super aus


----------



## Teichfan (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

und Danke für die Anregungen.
Als Filter benutze ich einen EHEIM Druckfilter, der mit Lavasteinen gefüllt ist. Eine kleine Oase-Pumpe läuft ständig und fördert das gefilterte Wasser zum Bachlauf, der als biologische Filter dienen soll. (So stand es in einem Teichbuch, welches ich vor den Bau des Teiches gelesen habe) Befüllt ist der Bachlauf und die Uferzone des Teiches mit einem Sand-Kies-Gemisch. Wenn es mal wie ein Wiesenbach "plätschern" soll, dann können wir noch eine zweite Pumpe zuschalten, welche dann nicht über den Filter fördert. In unserem Garten wuselt alles mögliche Getier, Blindschleichen, Igel und (kein Witz) es hat sich sogar ca. 4 Wochen ein ausgebüchster Leguan wohl gefühlt, bevor er von seinem Besitzer wieder eingefangen worden ist.
Dank Nachbars Katze werden __ Frösche und __ Molche bei uns leider nicht alt 
In den ersten Jahren hatten wir __ Gelbrandkäfer im Teich. Jetzt sind nur noch jede Menge Libellenlaven zu sehen. Ich denke die Wasserqualität ist in Ordnung.
Mit Düngekegeln hab ich es schon versucht. Leider ohne viel Erfolg. Die Seerosen sind in großen Pflanzkörben ebenfalls in einem Gemisch aus Sand und Kies eingesetzt.

LG Bernhard


----------



## Joerg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,
die Druckfilter können schon mal einen Bachlauf speisen. Das sind aber schon die größeren und eine Grundreinigung steht öfter an.
Bei mit gibt es ehrer zu viel Pflanzen, die dann mit der Heckenschere eingekürzt werden.
Warum es bei die so kahl aussieht kann ich also kaum beurteilen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,



> Die Seerosen sind in großen Pflanzkörben ebenfalls in einem Gemisch aus Sand und Kies eingesetzt.



da liegt der Haken.
Die Seerosen brauchen schon Nährstoffe, diese können sie nicht aus dem Teich entnehmen
sondern nur direkt aus dem Substrat in dem sie gepflanzt sind.
Ich mache das bei mir so, dass ich das Rhizom in normale Gartenerde setze.
Das heisst ich mache im Pflanzkorbe ein Bett aus Sand - darauf kommt die Gartenerde
und aussenrum und obendrüber kommt noch etwas Lehm, oder auch wieder Sand wenn 
ich gerade keinen Lehm zur Hand habe, und ab und zu ein paar Düngekugeln mit rein.

LG Markus


----------



## Teichfan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo,

das werde ich dann auch mal so ausprobieren. Wann wäre die richtige Zeit zum umpflanzen? 
Ein Bekannter behauptet, er habe seine Teichrose in verrotteten Pferdedung gesetzt. Das kann ich mir nun wiederum nicht vorstellen. Aber das mit der Gartenerde leutet ein. Ich war immer der Meinung, dass die Nährstoffe im Wasser ausreichen.
Danke für den Tipp!
Wie kann ich die Pflanzen in der Uferzone zum Wachsen bringen? Die __ Schwertlilie, die im Wasser steht hat in diesem Jahr nicht mehr geblüht. Die gleiche Pflanze außerhalb des Teiches war wunderbar und hat jede Menge Ableger.

LG Bernhard


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

stimmen denn die Pflanzhöhen? Ich glaube, gerade die __ Lilien vertragen - je nach Sorte - nicht zu viel Tiefe.

Pferdedung kann ich mir auch nicht gut vorstellen und würde nicht damit experimentieren. Gartenerde ist doch gut und einfach zu beschaffen.

Schreib doch mal um welche Pflanzen es sich noch handelt, die so mickern.


----------



## Teichfan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Andrea,

Die __ Lilien stehen in der Uferzone zwischen 0- 15 cm Wassertiefe. Im letzten Jahr war der Zugenhahnenfuß noch recht üppig. In diesem Jahr ist fast nichts davon zu sehen. __ Rohrkolben sind höchstens halb so groß, wie in dem Teich von wo ich die Ableger habe. Diese stehen in Pflanzsäcken mit Kies. Was gut gedeit ist __ Blutweiderich und __ Fieberklee. Dieser hatte den ganzen Bachlauf überwuchert. Deshalb hab ich den sehr verringert, da ich denke, dass er die ganzen Nährstoffe aufnimmt. Vom Tannenwedel und Zyperngras sind in diesem Jahr nur noch ein paar Stängel gekommen.
LG Bernhard


----------



## Kolja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

ich bin keine Pflanzenexpertin. Ich würde mich mal hier im Forum in der Pflanzenabteilung umschauen. Vielleicht findest du dort Rat für deine Probleme.
Das fällt mir noch ein: stehen denn die Pflanzen schon länger oder reden wir vom letzten und von diesem Jahr? Bei mir sind einige Pflanzen nach zwei oder drei Jahren einfach verschwunden. Schien nicht der richtige Standort zu sein.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

Problem sind einfach die Nährstoffe,
im Teich versuchen ja die meisten möglichst wenig Nährstoffe zu haben um ein geringes
Algenwachstum zu haben. Dadurch kümmern auch die meisten Pflanzen.
Ich habe mich deshalb von Haus aus für einen Ufergraben entschieden, dort sind die meisten
meiner Teichpflanzen und denen gefällt es dort auch recht gut, da sie hier die nötigen
Nährstoffe haben.
Im Teich wird das immer schwierig sein. Hast Du mehr Nährstoffe im Teich wachsen Dir die
Teichpflanzen zwar besser, aber wirst Du auch gleichzeitig größere Algenprobleme haben.

LG Markus


----------



## Teichfan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Andrea, hallo Markus,

Eure Ratschläge werde ich beherzigen und meinen Teich im Herbst umkrämpeln. Die Seerosen bekommen Gartenerde und Düngerkegel. Mit Algen hab ich  kein Problem. Ab und an mal ein paar Fadenalgen und etwas Belag an der Folie. Aber das ist im normalen Rahmen. Ich hab mal zur Probe ein paar Körner Volldüngen an die __ Lilien gesteckt. Die Farbe der Blätter ist schon intensiver geworden.  Zum Auffüllen benutze ich nur Leitungswasser. 

LG Bernhard


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

wenn du schon umkrempelst, würde ich vielleicht auch für die anderen Pflanzen ein Substrat aus lehmhaltigem Sand einbringen. Da wächst es unter Umständen besser als im Kies. Außerdem ist in der Pampe das Düngen leichter. Für die __ Schwertlilien würde ich noch mal genau nach den Pflanztiefen gucken, 15 cm scheint mir etwas tief.


----------



## Teichfan (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Teichliebhaber,
möchte mich nun nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder melden.
Zur Probe hab ich zwei Pflanzkörbe so befüllt, wie es mir von Andrea und Markus geraten wurde. Und siehe da, die Pflanzen scheinen regelrecht zu "schießen". 
Also bin ich durch eure Tipps auf dem richtigen Weg und werde nun auch die __ Teichrosen so einpflanzen. Die Uferzone wird geändert und mit anderem Substrat befüllt. 
Ich danke euch für die Tipps. Allein wäre ich wohl nicht darauf gekommen, da fast überall vor Erde im Teich gewarnt wird. Vermehrtes Algenwachstum konnte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht feststellen.

Beste Grüße
Bernhard


----------



## Kolja (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Möchte mich vorstellen*

Hallo Bernhard,

schön, dass es mit anderem Substrat nun wächst.

Zeig uns doch mal neue Bilder.


----------

